# What's your favorite dripper and tank



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

As title says. What's your all time best.


----------



## Dubz (17/2/16)

Velocity RDA
Griffin RTA

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

I somehow broke mine. I think I tightened it to much and stripped it. Have to get another


----------



## Dubz (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I somehow broke mine. I think I tightened it to much and stripped it. Have to get another


Broke what?


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Broke what?


Griffin-rta. Chimney stuck on base.


----------



## Dubz (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Griffin-rta. Chimney stuck on base.


Have you tried the freezer? or heat?


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Not yet. I'll freeze now


----------



## jasonb (17/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Velocity RDA
> Griffin RTA



Snap, dude. Exactly what I am using.
Have a bunch of RDA's coming from China (You know, for science), but I have a feeling I'll keep going back to the Velocity.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Royal Hunter RDA
Target Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

Serpent RTA for singles.
Cthulhu V2 for dualie
Drippers - I'm over them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (17/2/16)

Also Serpent for singles
OBS Crius for duals
Sapor RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Royal Hunter RDA
> Target Tank


Pics please?


----------



## Alex (17/2/16)

Nuppin BF Rda
The other Nuppin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Griffin-rta. Chimney stuck on base.


had the same issue. If you can find a thin strip of leather to grip the knurly bit of the base you should be able to separate them.

Then change out the base oring to one of a smaller diameter, it will stretch out and become thinner making it much easier to remove the chimnet in the future and it will still seal well. The stock seal is a bit too big imo.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Pics please?


Google vaporesso target tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/2/16)

My Pollux RDA is still my favorite RDA for flavor. At the moment I'm using the Double Vision that's giving the Pollux a run for it's money.
My dark horse mini is a close third and then my Castor RDA (big brother of the Pollux).
Tank, I don't have a favorite. All mine (and those that I've sold or threw away) are crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Attie (17/2/16)

Petri V1.5 with cloudcap
VCMT 25

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Sprint said:


> had the same issue. If you can find a thin strip of leather to grip the knurly bit of the base you should be able to separate them.
> 
> Then change out the base oring to one of a smaller diameter, it will stretch out and become thinner making it much easier to remove the chimnet in the future and it will still seal well. The stock seal is a bit too big imo.


In the freezer atm. Tomorrow I try. Ty. No one else mentioned that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Pics please?



First pic is the Target Tank, Second pic is the Royal Hunter with a Trinity cap with the original cap next to it and the third pic show the internals of the Royal Hunter. This is an authentic but the Clones are pretty good as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> First pic is the Target Tank, Second pic is the Royal Hunter with a Trinity cap with the original cap next to it and the third pic show the internals of the Royal Hunter. This is an authentic but the Clones are pretty good as well.
> 
> View attachment 46061
> View attachment 46062
> View attachment 46063


They are gorgeous

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (17/2/16)

Velocity RDA
Aromamizer RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (17/2/16)

VapeDude said:


> Velocity RDA
> Aromamizer RDTA


How's the leaks on aromamizer that ppl say


----------



## Rossouw (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How's the leaks on aromamizer that ppl say



My aromamizer only leaked on me twice (my fault though, it was leaning at a 45 degree angle upside down in my bag and was wicked poorly) other than that it never leaks. Love this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (17/2/16)

Marquis RDA
Bellus RtA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (17/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How's the leaks on aromamizer that ppl say



Never leaked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larry (17/2/16)

Kennedy 22 RDA
Griffin RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (17/2/16)

*Silverplay Nano* (compact, well built, flavour, performance, sexy)
*Nixon V2 RDA* (simplicity and flavour)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (17/2/16)

Royal Hunter RDA - I love this thing, have tried dozens of other drippers but keep coming back to the hunter. If I had to pick another, probably the Marquis.

Griffin RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veez (18/2/16)

Plume veil rda
Bellus rta

Aqua v2 for mtl (kicked stinkies with this)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Griffin and Crius :- Tanks
Velocity:- RDA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/2/16)

Velocity Mini for lung hits
Odin for MTL

Haven't tried a RTA yet, but I'm tempted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

- OBS Crius (still getting to know my Griffin)
- I've never enjoyed RDAs until the Velocity and Indestructible. I like the Indestructible now but I need to try a few more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Crius, TFV4 when feeling excessive and my mad hatter RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Crius, TFV4 when feeling excessive and my mad hatter RTA


"Excessive" is right! That thing drinks juice in ways I'm not exactly comfortable with.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> "Excessive" is right! That thing drinks juice in ways I'm not exactly comfortable with.


Good point to consider, becoming a major factor for me when choosing gear. I need it to be efficient on the juice I live in an outlying area so a quick run to the vape shop takes 4 hours...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> "Excessive" is right! That thing drinks juice in ways I'm not exactly comfortable with.



LOL Absolutely , it's a juice ***** of note ... that being said when in the mood, I really love this thing but tend to stay clear of the quad\Tri coils.
Happy with my single clapton in this tank!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (18/2/16)

Crius - almost whole day
Zephyrus V2 - reliable backup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Good point to consider, becoming a major factor for me when choosing gear. I need it to be efficient on the juice I live in an outlying area so a quick run to the vape shop takes 4 hours...



Agreed. I live quite close to a Vape Mob (and a Vape Cartel by Friday ) so that isn't really a concern for me. But juice isn't cheap. And one 30ml shouldn't be lasting 2 days. 



CloudmanJHB said:


> LOL Absolutely , it's a juice ***** of note ... that being said when in the mood, I really love this thing but tend to stay clear of the quad\Tri coils.
> Happy with my single clapton in this tank!



I'm actually going to try that today! Thank you, sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

My Crius is just too good. Drippers I like the Velocity (tried but sadly don't own one).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Agreed. I live quite close to a Vape Mob (and a Vape Cartel by Friday ) so that isn't really a concern for me. But juice isn't cheap. And one 30ml shouldn't be lasting 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually going to try that today! Thank you, sir.



A pleasure ! ...There she burns

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)

Mutation X V4 RDA
Crius V3 RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> My Crius is just too good. Drippers I like the Velocity (tried but sadly don't own one).


"When you like and don't own.
Buy a clone."

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cave Johnson (18/2/16)

Goblin Mini V2 and Big TFV4 --> Both of them part of my all day gear
Velocity Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

Oh I started this thread and didn't say mine.
griffin-rta griffin-rta griffin-rta griffin-rta
And ijust2. 
Drppir is fishbone plus.

On a side note I will be getting the avocado and the Baal v3. Hehehe


----------



## Ernest (18/2/16)

No favorite tank, but love the Phenotype-L RDA with a single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero (18/2/16)

Aromamizer rdta
Velocity rda


----------



## Wyvern (18/2/16)

Mine is the Aromamizer (I have both the 3 and 6ml) I cant go anywhere without it. . . .
Velocity for dripping ( I did get the mutation xs as well but weirdly I prefer the velocity still for easy of build)


----------



## Khan83 (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> My Crius is just too good. Drippers I like the Velocity (tried but sadly don't own one).


I got the Velocity clone recently. Loving the damn thing. Flavours good but the airflow! , wow. U cud breathe through it lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (18/2/16)

Velocity RDA
Uwell Crown (for when I'm not in the mood for building)

On the Crown: Many people don't like it. I can't understand why, I push the 0.25 dual SS coils to 90W - get stunning flavour, proper cloud and a nice warm vape.

Dripper wise I haven't experienced anything that competes with the Velocity, yet...


----------



## Andre (18/2/16)

Origen Little 16 for bottom fed dripping, Sapor otherwise
Aromamizer tank

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Agreed. I live quite close to a Vape Mob (and a Vape Cartel by Friday ) so that isn't really a concern for me.



Vape Mob... Vape Cartel... things sound pretty gangster in your 'hood lol. I will be going past Vape Mob in the southern suburbs on Friday, any chance this is your area? If they open by then I would live to see what Vape Cartel are all about. Maybe some opening specials going down hehehe... pay day too


----------



## WARMACHINE (18/2/16)

Aromamizer RDTA and subtank


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> My Crius is just too good. Drippers I like the Velocity (tried but sadly don't own one).



Dude just get a Velocity #worth...



Khan83 said:


> I got the Velocity clone recently. Loving the damn thing. Flavours good but the airflow! , wow. U cud breathe through it lol



lolololol - Just close it a bit, I keep the small holes closed <-- I prefer flavor to cloud production.


----------



## Lushen (18/2/16)

Manta RDA, or definitely the Sapor.
Bellus as the RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (18/2/16)

Aromamizer for the RTA - smoothest vape possible without loss of cloud/flavour.
RDA - Velocity mini for flavour and Mutation x v4 for funky builds.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Vape Mob... Vape Cartel... things sound pretty gangster in your 'hood lol. I will be going past Vape Mob in the southern suburbs on Friday, any chance this is your area? If they open by then I would live to see what Vape Cartel are all about. Maybe some opening specials going down hehehe... pay day too



Hahaha! When _Vape Jail_ opens in Retreat, maybe I'll move. Anyways, Vape Cartel's opening in Plumstead (can't remember the name of the mall -- It's got a Nando's and a PnP) on Friday at 3pm. I will definitely be there as I'm hoping for some opening specials. I'm also eyeing a Wotofo Serpent to FINALLY replace my Lemo 2. I also want to cop some dank domestic liquid. I've never purchased a local juice over the counter before. It's weird that Vape Mob doesn't sell any.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Hahaha! When _Vape Jail_ opens in Retreat, maybe I'll move. Anyways, Vape Cartel's opening in Plumstead (can't remember the name of the mall -- It's got a Nando's and a PnP) on Friday at 3pm. I will definitely be there as I'm hoping for some opening specials. I'm also eyeing a Wotofo Serpent to FINALLY replace my Lemo 2. I also want to cop some dank domestic liquid. I've never purchased a local juice over the counter before. It's weird that Vape Mob doesn't sell any.


I was gonna suggest Vape Po-Po. Has a solid ring to it. 
I will be there like a bear for the opening. I am gonna grab some Torus from Vaoe Mob and some Debbie Does Donuts from Vape Cartel (checked their website I hope the retail store will have it). Straight up compare international to local, donuts versus donuts. I love Rocket Sheep so if Mr Hardwicks compares well it will say very good things about local juice...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (18/2/16)

In order of preference:
Velocity (going to get the mini soon too)
TFv4 - yes it eats up juice like @Nightwalker says but cant beat it for flavour and clouds
Cubis - Great flavour, mediocre clouds but nice and economical on juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I was gonna suggest Vape Po-Po. Has a solid ring to it.
> I will be there like a bear for the opening. I am gonna grab some Torus from Vaoe Mob and some Debbie Does Donuts from Vape Cartel (checked their website I hope the retail store will have it). Straight up compare international to local, donuts versus donuts. I love Rocket Sheep so if Mr Hardwicks compares well it will say very good things about local juice...



Ah, Debbie. One of my favourites. In my experience she's RDA-only though, because she may do donuts, but she also clogs wicks. 

Love me some Rocket Sheep too. If their donut works better than Debbie in my RTAs, I may switch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Ah, Debbie. One of my favourites. In my experience she's RDA-only though, because she may do donuts, but she also clogs wicks.
> 
> Love me some Rocket Sheep too. If their donut works better than Debbie in my RTAs, I may switch.


If you are around same time I will spare a few ml of Torus mate. Probably also going to try the new ANML see if the hype is real...
If Debbie clogs wicks I will just use RTA. No biggie I dont own a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you are around same time I will spare a few ml of Torus mate. Probably also going to try the new ANML see if the hype is real...
> If Debbie clogs wicks I will just use RTA. No biggie I dont own a dripper.


My Crius is strictly dedicated to DDD and doesn't have any problems whatsoever!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## isiemoe (18/2/16)

Velocity RDA 
Lemo 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> My Crius is strictly dedicated to DDD and doesn't have any problems whatsoever!


Teach me, senpai. How are you wicking it up? Debbie sometimes tastes burned on my Target, Crius and Griffin


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> If you are around same time I will spare a few ml of Torus mate. Probably also going to try the new ANML see if the hype is real...
> If Debbie clogs wicks I will just use RTA. No biggie I dont own a dripper.



Thanks man! I'm not really sure how busy the store's going to be. Maybe we will run into each other! ANML can't do no wrong so I'm pretty sure the new one is awesome. Not buying a mod for a while so I will be enjoying a variety of expensive and inexpensive ejuices. Can't wait. 

As for DDD: I'm pretty sure It's me, and not Debbie that's the problem in our relationship. 
Maybe it's because I'm married.  Or I need to learn to wick a little better.


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Teach me, senpai. How are you wicking it up? Debbie sometimes tastes burned on my Target, Crius and Griffin


Really? Oh dear, I hope that doesn't mean I just got lucky! If I remember rightly I'm running Dual 26/32g Claptons, 2,5mm ID, and 4.5 wraps. I think it came in at 0.33 ohms, and then a light rolling of Rayon. Never had an issue with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (18/2/16)

Velocity RDA
Crius TANK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Really? Oh dear, I hope that doesn't mean I just got lucky! If I remember rightly I'm running Dual 26/32g Claptons, 2,5mm ID, and 4.5 wraps. I think it came in at 0.33 ohms, and then a light rolling of Rayon. Never had an issue with it.


I've rewicked my Griffin using the finest Jap and a couple 5-wrap UD claptons. The result is much better. Maybe I was wicking to thin? Or maybe I didn't make the cotton legs long enough to be fed properly. Thanks, man.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Thanks man! I'm not really sure how busy the store's going to be. Maybe we will run into each other! ANML can't do no wrong so I'm pretty sure the new one is awesome. Not buying a mod for a while so I will be enjoying a variety of expensive and inexpensive ejuices. Can't wait.
> 
> As for DDD: I'm pretty sure It's me, and not Debbie that's the problem in our relationship.
> Maybe it's because I'm married.  Or I need to learn to wick a little better.


I will be there around 11 am... shoot me a PM if you want to share a tank bro. Bring some Debbie and I will fill your tank with Torus. Considering a bottle of Jelly and have a 3-donut shootout lol


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> I've rewicked my Griffin using the finest Jap and a couple 5-wrap UD claptons. The result is much better. Maybe I was wicking to thin? Or maybe I didn't make the cotton legs long enough to be fed properly. Thanks, man.


For sure, I hope it comes right. DDD in my Crius changed my vape world! I wish I could give you more info but my wicking technique is grab a bunch, pull, roll, jam it in, cut what feels right and pray. I don't think photos would help either! But let me know if there is any more I can do to help you out!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I will be there around 11 am... shoot me a PM if you want to share a tank bro. Bring some Debbie and I will fill your tank with Torus. Considering a bottle of Jelly and have a 3-donut shootout lol


Most excellent. I will definitely shoot you a PM when I'm around. Won't be going to Vape Mob. So I'll be at Vape Cartel at around opening time (they're opening at 3pm according to their Facebook). Apparently, they've having a vape meet there too. AMPED.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Most excellent. I will definitely shoot you a PM when I'm around. Won't be going to Vape Mob. So I'll be at Vape Cartel at around opening time (they're opening at 3pm according to their Facebook). Apparently, they've having a vape meet there too. AMPED.


Aw crap I have to be on the road for work reasons quite a bit before 3pm. Will have to see what they are about next time I am in CT.


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> How's the leaks on aromamizer that ppl say


It isn't leaky per se, but it is a bit unforgiving. It's the kind of tank you need to treat right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (18/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Aw crap I have to be on the road for work reasons quite a bit before 3pm. Will have to see what they are about next time I am in CT.


Cool man. I will report back on all goings on -- live if I can.


----------



## Khan83 (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> Dude just get a Velocity #worth...
> 
> 
> 
> lolololol - Just close it a bit, I keep the small holes closed <-- I prefer flavor to cloud production.


I also prefer flavor but there are those are days when you just want to let off some steam......literally


----------



## MorneW (18/2/16)

RTA - TFV4 Mini ( Clapton RBA) TFV4 Full - Dual coil RDA
Dripper - Twisted Messes
Got my eye on the Geekvape Tsunami.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (18/2/16)

Sprint said:


> had the same issue. If you can find a thin strip of leather to grip the knurly bit of the base you should be able to separate them.
> 
> Then change out the base oring to one of a smaller diameter, it will stretch out and become thinner making it much easier to remove the chimnet in the future and it will still seal well. The stock seal is a bit too big imo.


Dude. Maybe I'm speaking to soon... But I froze my Griffin, used my leather belt to grip, opened up. Riwicked and coiled. And I'm flying in clouds, ty. Just hope no leaking tonight or so. 6hrs so far. Happy happy happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (18/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dude. Maybe I'm speaking to soon... But I froze my Griffin, used my leather belt to grip, opened up. Riwicked and coiled. And I'm flying in clouds, ty. Just hope no leaking tonight or so. 6hrs so far. Happy happy happy


enjoy the clouds man they are insane!.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Stosta said:


> For sure, I hope it comes right. DDD in my Crius changed my vape world! I wish I could give you more info but my wicking technique is grab a bunch, pull, roll, jam it in, cut what feels right and pray. I don't think photos would help either! But let me know if there is any more I can do to help you out!


Geez @Nightwalker ! I know it's not that informative but your "dislike" rating has broken my heart so early on this beautiful Friday morning!


----------



## Krohlm (19/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Dude. Maybe I'm speaking to soon... But I froze my Griffin, used my leather belt to grip, opened up. Riwicked and coiled. And I'm flying in clouds, ty. Just hope no leaking tonight or so. 6hrs so far. Happy happy happy



I was gonna suggest after freezing it, consider warming up just the base but not the top. As the metal freezes it will contract but the contraction should be pretty uniform. Warming up one part in exclusion to the others will make that one expand.. sometimes just a little bit is enough. 
This sounds lame but I had an issue where my ego one tank just would not budge. This fixxed it, I just used my hand to warm it but would have swapped to more... extreme measures had that not worked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> It isn't leaky per se, but it is a bit unforgiving. It's the kind of tank you need to treat right.


I actually dont get the unforgiving. The aroma is the most noob friendly tank that I have worked with. It leaked once on me and that was because I was still learning to wick properly. I have 2 of the aroma's and I cant live without them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JW Flynn (19/2/16)

Tank: Griffin, absolutely love this thing, and biting it's heals are the TFv4 and Billow v2
RDA: Velocity, love it and then I still love my old Doge v2 and mutation X (Have to close airflow down allot on the last two to get that Good Flavor out of it)
BF: not a fan, perhaps did not give it enough time to get used to it, but no, not for me
TC: No thank you, sticking to Kenthal, hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WernerK (19/2/16)

Griffin RTA
Sapor RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (19/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Geez @Nightwalker ! I know it's not that informative but your "dislike" rating has broken my heart so early on this beautiful Friday morning!


Big thumbs on the phone. Wasn't meant to be a dislike bud. I fixed it. Sorry about that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Big thumbs on the phone. Wasn't meant to be a dislike bud. I fixed it. Sorry about that


I do it all the time! Rate someone's post 3 times before I get round to giving it to the correct rating!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

Favourite RDA: Fishbone, believe it or not. It is so simple to build and simply constructed. It consists of only two basic pieces -- short and stubby with a glass drip tip. Gives me great clouds. Second choice: Velocity.

Favourite RTA: Aromamizer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

By unforgiving I mean it doesnt allow for much in the way of error. I own an Aromamizer and I agree that it's excellent but I found that if placed on its side, it would leak its guts. I also found it to be more prone to flooding. My time with other tanks with the Velocity Deck, such as the Crius, don't have the same issues to the same extent. 

I admit to not spending as much time with the Aromamizer as others. I got the Bellus and the Crius in the same week so that probably played a part. 

The Aromamizer will probably go down in history as a classic tank though. And that you've had a great experience is awesome! I will try it again now that I've read your comment.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/2/16)

Tank - OBS Crius V3
Dripper - Velocity

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Cool man. I will report back on all goings on -- live if I can.


Well a preliminary report on Torus for you... If you like the idea of being hit in the face with strawberry and marzipan go for it. It is overwhelming and downright nasty. Placed an order for some more Lung Brewery juice. Wasted 320 on Torus. Bad one from Rocket Sheep. Like in EWWW. Dude do NOT try it in a dripper you will be tasting strawberry marzipan for hours afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Geez @Nightwalker ! I know it's not that informative but your "dislike" rating has broken my heart so early on this beautiful Friday morning!


I am on a good number of forums most are international. Down rating is totally taboo. Unless you feel like a troll match. Give him hell. Downrating not bueno. 

Most forums have removed dislike and 'rep' buttons.


----------



## Nightwalker (19/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am on a good number of forums most are international. Down rating is totally taboo. Unless you feel like a troll match. Give him hell. Downrating not bueno.
> 
> Most forums have removed dislike and 'rep' buttons.


Read whole thread buddy, it was a mistake, I explained.


----------



## Kamiel (19/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Well a preliminary report on Torus for you... If you like the idea of being hit in the face with strawberry and marzipan go for it. It is overwhelming and downright nasty. Placed an order for some more Lung Brewery juice. Wasted 320 on Torus. Bad one from Rocket Sheep. Like in EWWW. Dude do NOT try it in a dripper you will be tasting strawberry marzipan for hours afterwards.


Aww man! That's disappointing. Maybe you can pawn it off on someone? I have better news: the Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon is fantastic! Really complex and layered. Tastes like a raspberry and almond macaroon. Also, works like a dream in my Griffin. The store is cool too. It was busy as hell. Probably still pumping as I write this.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

Strange that nobody has mentioned the Billow v2 yet, this has to be my favourite RTA, so good that it's the only tank that I've ever had more than 1 of. The Bellus is pretty good too but loses points for the juice splatter from the air holes.

The only dripper I use is the Velocity RDA. It's clearly popular, just look at all the RTAs that copied this design. This little guy has had a massive impact on Vaping devices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (19/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> Aww man! That's disappointing. Maybe you can pawn it off on someone? I have better news: the Mr Hardwick's Smackaroon is fantastic! Really complex and layered. Tastes like a raspberry and almond macaroon. Also, works like a dream in my Griffin. The store is cool too. It was busy as hell. Probably still pumping as I write this.


Seems the issue is really my new tank... not used to flavor production THIS intense. Subtank is unreal. And here I was thinking I know vaping... PAH. Learning a bit today. I will have to give Torus a good review once my palate adjusts to this super intensity. So to be fair my comments on Torus were a little premature...


----------



## Kamiel (20/2/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Seems the issue is really my new tank... not used to flavor production THIS intense. Subtank is unreal. And here I was thinking I know vaping... PAH. Learning a bit today. I will have to give Torus a good review once my palate adjusts to this super intensity. So to be fair my comments on Torus were a little premature...


I read your review on the forum. Going to order some since your recommendation was so glowing. Sub tanks rock man. Wish I got one in the early days but I chose the atlantis 2. Now I only do RTAs.

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314 (20/2/16)

RDA : Velocity
BF RDA : Cyclone
RTA: For flavour, the burping Bellus & pain-in-the-backside Goblin v2
For reliability, the Billow V2
All rounder, the Crius V3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/2/16)

Kamiel said:


> I read your review on the forum. Going to order some since your recommendation was so glowing. Sub tanks rock man. Wish I got one in the early days but I chose the atlantis 2. Now I only do RTAs.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Bro you almost want to vape it with a knife and fork. If pastry is your thing it really hits the mark. Top notch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

